# non resident early birds



## cooperchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

a friend and I are heading out to hunt thursday through sunday. We are wondering if the hunting on the wpa's and school lands is worthwile or if we should start out by knocking on doors. we are going to start working our way across the state from the east on hwy 13. thanks for any advice


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you have a half ways decent dog and you see some cover and corn, beans or sunflowers by give it a walk and if there happens to be a little water around that might help. The birds are real scattered because it has been real nice except where they got all the snow out west so even the smallest of patches could be a gold mine for you. If you find one, you will probably find more than one bird because again they are not acattered.


----------

